# My Training Program.. How is it..??



## Arnie (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey fellas

Just wanted to ask yas if my training was fine and up to date.. i been following this one for about 2 weeks its going well so far.. just wanted opinions from others.. Cheers well here it is   


Mon: Chest/Tris
Tues:Back/Bris
Wednesday:shoulders/Legs
Thursday:repeat it from start
friday: continue it.

Am i getting enuf rest time.. i was thinking of leaving wednesdays off or make it just a cardio day,, boxing, running etc and continue it thursday.. All help Greatfull ...


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jan 15, 2006)

Arnie said:
			
		

> Hey fellas
> 
> Just wanted to ask yas if my training was fine and up to date.. i been following this one for about 2 weeks its going well so far.. just wanted opinions from others.. Cheers well here it is
> 
> ...



overtraining.....where are the rest days????  do legs on their own day and combine tris and shoulders...

monday Chest
tues LEGS
wed OFF
Thurs shoulders/tris
Fri back bis


----------



## Macstanton (Jan 15, 2006)

Not only should you be getting at least 8 hours of sleep every night, but you should have  at least one rest day between your routine.  Your body has to recuperate.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 18, 2006)

how is it overtraining when im doing different body parts everyday.. im not doing the same ones so im not hitting them twice the next day .. ?? i let my chest rest 3 days and back 3 days etc then repeat..


----------



## tee (Jan 18, 2006)

You should let your body parts rest at least 5-7 days depending on the intensity you train them with. If you are very intense when you train, one body part per week is fine. If your like me and slack off a lot, or dont have enough free time to really get a good workout in, 5 days rest is okay. Any less rest, even if you are just going through the motions, is not enough IMO.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 19, 2006)

Sweet thanx Tee


----------



## Gettinhuge_pump (Jan 22, 2006)

Gotta give your muscles time to heal bro. Sleep is essesntial also.


----------



## ben johnson (Jan 22, 2006)

kinda far and away from the topic a lil bit but i read that you should also take a week off a couple times a year to let the body rest.


----------

